# Splotchy Seedling



## key2life (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey all - Been out of the game for a few years, and have a seedling that's developing brown splotches on it.

Don't think it's over or under watering, but it could be.  I have an MH bulb at 450W and about a foot over the seedlings.  Could it be too much light or heat?

Could it be the soil I have them in is too hot?  I thought it was a non-nute mix, but I could have screwed this up, too.  See pic for ingredient, this is the GA mix.

Thanks, MPers  -- Key   

View attachment seedling4.1.JPG


View attachment seedling.1.1.JPG


View attachment pottingmix.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2016)

Those seedlings cant handle hot soil . They look burnt to me,,
Oh hell,,i just seen the problem, ,the soil is from Georgia.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2016)

WH is right, you need a seed starter formula.  I am not crazy about that soil either.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 8, 2016)

Totally agree with all above. I highly recommend that anyone start seeds in coco, rapid rooter plugs, totally inert soil. Pretty much any medium that doesn't have any nutes, or very little nutes. Even organic soil can be too hot for seedlings if it is already rich in chelated elements.

I always start my seedlings in my coco coir (which has to have some added magnesium before use due to a unique chemical property of coco) but other than that I only give water with a little bit of organic rooting tonic. I don't "feed" them until they are growing vigorously and the seed leaves begin to yellow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 8, 2016)

You have 2 choices: you can let them ride and see if they pull through it as they don't look real bad. Or you can flush the medium/soil with 3x the amount of water as the volume of soil in your pots. This will wash out some of the nutrients in the medium so that the roots don't burn anymore and can heal. If you don't know about flushing, just set the plants where you can allow the water to run through the soil and drain away (in the yard is good as it feeds the grass). Pour the water in slowly and try to maintain a constant flow until complete. Then let them dry out a few days.

A tip for helping with "overwatering". To flush without drowning the plants, be sure to bubble/aerate your water with a fish tank airpump and stone. Make sure warter is at 68f as it will hold the most amount of dissolved oxygen. This will put the oxygen into the soil which will help the roots not drown.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2016)

Echoing what the others have said, I am not sure that that soil is good for anything....am I seeing on the package that it is 75-85% pine bark?  That can't be good--sounds more like mulch than soil.  

Like hush, I am a big fan of rapid rooters, both for seed starting and clones.  As far as a solution now...I am not seeing that there is a bunch of nutrients in the soil, but that amount of pine bark is not a good medium for can nabis.  So, I persly don't think flushing would do much.  I would be for transplanting in some neutral soil, like a seed starter mix as Rosebud mentioned.  Fortunately, I think they should recover nicely if gfet them in a suitable medium.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2016)

What she said, and do it today, change out the soil.


----------



## key2life (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for taking a minute and helping me out!

The seedlings have all been transplanted in fresh soil, and now we wait.

I guess Georgia has some arcane agricultural laws on the books regarding soils and what can and can't be used here.  Weird, but every bag of dirt I looked at has a different formulation for use here.  Protecting all the pine trees used for paper somehow , I guess.

Thanks again, Key


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah wise move given the type of medium that is. it does sound more like mulch than medium. Green grow Mojo to the kids


----------



## zem (Jul 10, 2016)

:rofl: WH i'm thinking uranium or something really nasty in there


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2016)

zem said:


> :rofl: WH i'm thinking uranium or something really nasty in there



No,,its Marijuana hating soil,,made by the Redneck laws of Georgia.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 10, 2016)

Now I know a bunch of rednecks that love MJ..... However they are Carolina rednecks so they may be different


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes they are different for sure. Course,,when i say Redneck, ,,im talking about morons that think Reefer Madness was a true and still hate Hippies.  Lol


----------



## key2life (Jul 10, 2016)

I've lived both places - they are the same!

I'm guessing that GA is trying to keep out pine beetles or other pests that would destroy the paper industry down here.


----------

